# Ovulation kits



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all,

Been using an ovulation kit since my last AF in August. My test yesterday was clearly negative. Today's has a faint line... Do you think I should start trying or wait a few more days? I don't know how to add a photo of it on here... Sorry.

Any advise will be greatly appreciated as I have never used these before and only started using them because of failed IVF.

Thanks

Lorna


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I would bd today and keep testing. It's not positive until you get a dark line but it's impossible to know exactly when you will ovulate so always better to try in the days before a positive as well as on that day too. Have you got any other signs like cervical mucus? That was my.best indication of when to bd. The cycle I got pregnant we had been trying on faint line days because they kept going lighter/darker but not truly positive. It showed positive on day 27 (!!!) so we did it then too but didn't  bother again because I was a bit fed up.of it to be honest (romantic haha) and I thought it was a missed ovulation month because of timing. It's different for everyone but doing the deed today won't hurt anyway. See how your test is tomorrow and take it from there. Good luck xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I would add (as don't know if there are male factor issues) - if the test isn't clearly positive tomorrow, don't bd everyday. Every other day or three days is better in the days before ovulation. You will know when you get a positive. I used to check with a digital test to be sure in the early days but you will soon get used to your tests x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks both,
I can't test in the days as I'm in work and wouldn't want to bring them in.
We did BD last night just incase and I'll keep testing. We both have fertility issues so every 2-3 days is around average for us.

No other signs my boobs hurt a few weeks ago which is normally a sign for me but nothing at all since. Cervical mucus I don't have a clue what I'm doing with that!

I know I get fed up of it all too. Always testing and a few months I've gone stuff it lets just have fun so I'm not thinking every month must test etc...we even trying for 5 years now  

Xx


----------



## seekingpeace (Nov 4, 2014)

I think some of the digital tests (which are mega expensive) allow you to do the test at any time of the day.  Might be worth using those for a month (so you can do when you're not at work) to get a rough idea of what's happening when (although it changes every month anyway, but should at least give you an idea).


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I can highly recommend cb dual hormone tester. Gives you the lows highs and peaks. I got my bfp as a result of perfect timing. Used twice a day. Even at work taking specimen bottle filled to car to test - didn't wish to explain the tests during security searches.


----------

